# Quiz Night at Bidi Bondi - 11 July 2011



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So, we haven't put up a thread for the EF Quiz Night in a while! :ranger: We're back on and here are the details:

*Date: *11th July 2011

*Venue: *Bidi Bondi (Sports Bar on the Palm)

*Time: *7:45pm onwards

There are two tables booked under the name of *Debbie*.

For those who are new to the forum and would like to join, Bidi Bondi hosts a regular quiz night every Monday, where you get to enjoy good pub grub, a few drinks (for those who drink) and play trivia quiz...just a general good evening out. There are 6 rounds:
1. Generail Knowledge
2. Music Round - the play a 30 second sound clip and you need to guess the artist and the song
3. More General Knowledge
4. The week that was - Current affairs
5. Double points - you get double points for each answer
6. Picture round - you need to guess the picture correctly, could be a map, movie, morphed faces, etc.

Look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Will try and see you this time round Pamela


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Will be there. The core team is going for a win again this week hopefully  

I dont think I am bringing my extra but you never....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just moving this back up and will also post a link on the "New to Dubai..." thread.


----------



## Miss Brightside (Jul 9, 2011)

See you there guys, and l look forward to meeting you all


----------



## Ammo (Nov 18, 2010)

Count me in as well!


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

I wud love to join but might be a bit late... if dats alright.. wud be great to start with..


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope to arrive there around 7.30ish but won't be staying for the quiz if that's OK. Would be nice for now to come along and meet some of you guys and then disappear after a couple of bevvies. Hope you don't mind not participating in the quiz but you'll probably do far better anyhoos ;-)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok then. See you all later this evening.

Petrolhead: some of us will be there by 7:30 or a little late. You're free to join and then leave early if you'd like.

KY1976: Sure you can pass by later if you please.

A max of 6 people are allowed on one team so I've booked 2 tables and we should be fine. See you all later this evening.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Man, I did this once and haven't been back... I have been out of town for the last month, but when I get back in I will join you guys for the next one. Is Harry still 'carrying' the team?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Harry is not coming to the quiz tonight.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

...and you guys think you can win? Oh, you poor, disillusioned, women.....


----------



## Junaer (Jan 7, 2011)

What is the quiz about?And can i join?


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

Won't make it. What a loss? Vl cu guys next time. Enjoy urself. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Miss Brightside (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey Petrolhead, Ammo and DubaiGuy was lovely to meet all of you last night and had a great night even though we were mediocre at the Quiz he he . Too many Pro's at these things lol Look forward to the next meet up!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Miss Brightside said:


> Hey Petrolhead, Ammo and DubaiGuy was lovely to meet all of you last night and had a great night even though we were mediocre at the Quiz he he . Too many Pro's at these things lol Look forward to the next meet up!


Thanks, was great meeting all of you too. Have to do some swotting before next quiz


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't make it but glad you guys had a good time. We're at the quiz almost every Monday night so feel free to join but either let me or Jynxgirl know in advance so that we can book extra space.

I'll not be there next week as I will be traveling but a table shall be booked nonetheless


----------



## Miss Brightside (Jul 9, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it but glad you guys had a good time. We're at the quiz almost every Monday night so feel free to join but either let me or Jynxgirl know in advance so that we can book extra space.
> 
> I'll not be there next week as I will be traveling but a table shall be booked nonetheless


Hi Pamela, Yes it was good night, sorry you were unable to come would have been good to put a face to the name  See you next time!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi

How did you all get on in the quiz?

Sorry I couldn't be there Monday but I should be there next week.

Have fun on your travels Debbie, hopefully see you when you get back.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I didnt make it either  Sorry. Will be there next week.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

harrypalmer said:


> Hi
> 
> How did you all get on in the quiz?
> 
> ...


Not sure what rank we made but we definitely didn't get first place. From the sounds of things we needed you there Harry :tongue1:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

See you soon Harry! 

For those of you who would like to join the quiz, we are there almost every Monday night and the table is always booked under "Debbie". Please just let either Jynxgirl, HarryPalmer, Ammo or me in advance so that we can ensure there is space available for you.


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

That sounds great. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

